# Where Can I Get A Tumbler?



## RazorsEdge (May 8, 2005)

Hey everyone. I was just wondering where I would find a bottle tumbler at...I want to look into buying one....But also if I get one how do I learn how to use it? Just in case I decide its too much money, I would appreciate if you pro tumblers would leave your contact info and pricing so I could send you some....The problem is, II got about 100+ bottles and if its like 10 bucks a piece what the hell am i supposed to do? I WANT THEM ALL CLEAN. I used CLR on them and that stuff works great but even acids have their limits. Thanks - Jon


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2005)

Hi razor and welcome to the forum !
  Here's a link to some top of the line machines . http://www.jardoctor.com/
  With that many to tumble.....I think you will be further ahead to buy a machine , instead of paying someone to tumble your bottles. 
 Brian


----------

